# Been in Canada for 2 months now, still no job



## sinned (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a couple of questions.

1. I am currentöy situaded in British Columbia, and of course I am looking for most jobs in Alberta. Would it be beneficial for me to move to Alberta, will that increase my chances of finding job there via online applications. My worry is that they see I am living in BC and they throw the application away. (the Albert..ian job.. people)

2. I am thinking abput getting some licenses like First Aid Certificate, Work Hazardous.... maybe fork lift orsomething. My question is.. dsince I am most likely to work in Alverta I would the licenses to be valid in Alberta. Will I have to take them in Alberta then or can I take them in BC?

3. I have also been thinking about just going to a city like Edmonton and walk around everywhere and introduce myself, leave my resume but right now im not spending any money because I have a work for stay place and stuff so I dont really want to do that if its not gonna pay of. I heard that theres no introducing urself nowadays, just leave ur resume and get outta there..


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't say what kind of wok you do, what qualifications and experience you already have and what kind of work you are looking for? Part-time/full-time? What kind of visa ado you have? Are you here alone or with a family (guessing alone from the work for stay) since I'm sure that would make a difference as to how much money you need.


----------



## sinned (Dec 4, 2011)

JimJams said:


> You don't say what kind of wok you do, what qualifications and experience you already have and what kind of work you are looking for? Part-time/full-time? What kind of visa ado you have? Are you here alone or with a family (guessing alone from the work for stay) since I'm sure that would make a difference as to how much money you need.


I am young, don't have much experience, only high school education
Looking for any kind of work like general labour.
Work permit for one year. Alone.


----------



## Omater (Nov 26, 2011)

There are a lot of good jobs available if you are willing to live in the northwest. People are always asking us if we know people who want to work. It is mostly in the oil & gas business, but there are general labor jobs in forestry and in some cities in just about any type of retail establishment. How old are you?


----------



## sinned (Dec 4, 2011)

Omater said:


> There are a lot of good jobs available if you are willing to live in the northwest. People are always asking us if we know people who want to work. It is mostly in the oil & gas business, but there are general labor jobs in forestry and in some cities in just about any type of retail establishment. How old are you?


That sounds absolutely fantastic. A lot of people have told me "go up north and u'll find work" but not very more detailed than that..

I'm definitely looking for some kind of job in the oil business, gas - anything that generates a little more money than standing around at Starbucks. Open to all kinds of general labor. What cities more specifically are you talking about? Have heard that Edmonton is called like the city of immigrants or something.. and theres tons a jobs posted online in Edmonton but I cant seem to even get a job interview... Ive only got one about work in a hotel in Jasper, and it was a stupid online form.

I just turned 21 and right now I don't got jack to do. Just minutes ago left my volunteer position at a farm and now I am sitting inside a library. Trying to figure out what the heck to do basically hehe. Think I can find some work for stay at a hostel for now and then some more volunteer work possibly in Alberta so Ill be closer to the jobs. 

What do you say about hooking me up with a job pal? Don't forget it's christmas soon 

Edit: Just found out that the Junior World Championships in hockey are going to be played in Edmonton and in Calgary. And the group that Sweden is in are going to play in Calgary... So... any good news about Calgary because I would really frikkin want to catch one or all of those games live


----------



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

It might also help to look at provinces such as Manitoba or the territories. Get away from the cities. You should be able to find some stuff in the online papers.

We just immigrated from the US this summer because of my work but my wife found three part time jobs that worked together within about a week.

Try contacting the settlement offices here in the parkland area of Manitoba...good folks!

Since I'm new and can't post links yet, do a Google search for "Parkland Settlement Services" they are a part of the immigration and labour departments of Manitoba.


----------



## hawgworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Should you be looking for any job just look for something in the hospitality industry, I seriously douubt you will get a great job on the pipeline or forestry just because you want one, For the most part every good company seeks someone with a college or technical backround and goes from there. Should you just want to stay in canada for the year and be able to work and see I wouldn't touch anything outside of the larger cities and wouldn't bother with meaningless certifications. I would say jsut get your smart serve and you are pretty much garenteed a job, food handlers doesn't hurt.


----------

